# SQL Server 2005 , ldf Datei wird zu gross



## martinpriebe (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo,


ich habe das Problem das meine ldf Datei zu groß geworden ist.
Wie kann ich diese wieder leeren ?
Und evt auf die Groeße beschränken.

Wenn ich sie auf Groeße beschränke kommt eine Fehlermeldung.


Wie kann man das Problem loesen ?

mfg
Martin


----------



## martinpriebe (12. Juli 2007)

*erledigt - shrinkfile*

hat sich erledigt

'shrinkfile'

falls ich zu voreilig war und jdm bedenken deswegen hat (nachteile oder so), wäre ich für eine Meldung dankbar.

Grüße
Martin


----------

